# got a little lucky....



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

when i put in for turkeys this year, i had a pretty good idea that i would be hunting the LE season this year. with 5 points, it should be a given! ( pretty sad when it takes more time to draw a turkey tag in this state than it does a LE elk tag :roll: ). draw results come back 'successful', and the scouting began. i had several locations i was watching, but had a hard time deciding where i was going to hunt opening day. at midnight last night, i finally decided on where to go. its was a place i knew had some birds in it, but hadnt seen one yet during all my scouting. when the alarm went off at 415, i look out side to see a down pour. went back to bed and decided to make today more of a scouting trip and hit the hills when it was light. at 745, i parked the truck and headed to the spot. with the wind, snow and rain, i didnt expect to see or hear anything. but you cant kill them sitting at home! when i had hiked almost to where i wanted to be, i immediately started seeing turkey sign and actually bumped a few birds. we sat and listen for a bit and heard a bird gobble not too far off. after a quick conversation with my buddy, we put together a plan and set up. long story short, a picture perfect senario unfolded. had him in full strutt at less than 20 yards when i clicked saftey off and sent him to the big roost tree in the sky!

didnt take alot of glory photos due to a camera battery malfunction, but got a few on the phone. hes not the biggest bird, but definitely a trophy in my book. 9" beard and 3/4" spurs.
































it was a short hunt, but a great one none the less!! already lookin forward to the next LE turkey hunt! (lets hope its not another 5 years away  )


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Good looking bird!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Atta kid.


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Way to go. It's awesome when things fall into place like that. I'm hoping for the same in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent! Good going!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great bird and you got to sleep in!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CONGRATS!!


----------

